# Erbitte Empfehlung für Towergehäuse mit 25cm Kühler



## scwi (28. Juli 2006)

Mein weiter Unten angeführtes Problem mit der Grafikkarte hat sich nun etwas ausgeweitet. Eine ausgeliehende X1600 er Grafikkarte hat mein System von der Power her deutlich überfordert. Das neue 500W Netzteil bietet genung Leistung, jedoch wird der PC nun zu heiß. Ich habe auf meinem P4 3.2 GHZ einen Arctic Coller Super Silent 4 Ultra Kühler, sowie 3 8cm Lüfter im Gehäuse. 80° CPU und 60° MB Temerpatur sind bei Normallast messbar. Da es lt. meinem Händler keinen Sinn macht einen weiteren Lüfter reinzubauen (wo auch anstecken?, es sind alle MB Lüfter-Steckplätze verbaut) bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Towergehäuse mit einer echt guten Kühlung.

Nun hat man mir empfohlen ein Gehäuse mit einem 25cm Lüfter zu nehmen, da diese leise seien und gut kühlen. Sicherlich würde mein altes System mit einem billigeren Gehäuse ebenfalls gut gekühlt werden, jedoch will ich auch irgendwann auf einen Dualcore Prozessor umsteigen....

Kann mir jemand aus der Forumgemeinde ein solches Gehäuse mit einem 25cm Lüfter empfehlen?
Es sollte 3 Festplatten und mindestens 2 DVD Laufwerke, sowie 4 Karten aufnehmen können.

Zusatzfrage: Kennt wer das Gehäuse der Fa. Aplus (A+) namens Twin Engine (sieht wie ein Triebwerkseinlass aus, hat sogar 2 dieser Lüfter)? Wäre das eine gute Lösung?



Danke


----------



## spdneo (28. Juli 2006)

Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem.
Habe einen D940 (P4 dualcore mit 3,2GHz), eine GeForce 7900 GTX und 4 Festplatten drin. Die reinste Heizung.

Ich habe mir diesen Tower gekauft
http://www.hardwarelabs.de/artikel.php?id=1881

Wenn Du die Platten in die andere Hälfte, also nicht zum Mainboard un Grafikkarte baust, bleibt der super kühl.

Optional kannst du auch noch 2 120er Lüfter in den Boden einbauen. Die bringen viel Kühlung bei wenig Lärm. Durch seine größe Oberfläche kühlt der auch schon durch das Gehäuse sehr gut.

Übrigends, meine CPU (oder Kühler - weiss ich nicht genau) hat eine leicht konkav Oberfläche. Daher wurde meine CPU immer sehr warm. Hab dann etwas mehr Wärmeleitpaste hin, worauf sie um 10-20°C kühler wurde, da es dann keinen Luftfilm zwischen CPU und Kühler gab.


----------



## michaelwengert (28. Juli 2006)

Ich hab das AeroCool AeroEngine II (14er vorne 12er hinten)
Bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Die haben jetzt auch ein neues mit nem 25er lüfer auf der Seite und 14er vorne (AeroCool ExtremEngine 3T)

http://www.1deins.de/shops/computer/komponenten/gehaeuse/midi_tower/ohne_netzteil/


----------



## scwi (28. Juli 2006)

spdneo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem.
> Habe einen D940 (P4 dualcore mit 3,2GHz), eine GeForce 7900 GTX und 4 Festplatten drin. Die reinste Heizung.
> 
> Ich habe mir diesen Tower gekauft
> ...



Danke für den Tipp auch wg. der Leitpaste. Traue mich da selber nicht so ganz ran, einer meiner Freunde hat selber rumgebastelt - und prompt seinen neuen Prozessor eliminiert. Aber werde das mal in einer Werkstatt nachfragen.

Was kostet dein Quube Wäre mal was anderes

Danke


----------



## spdneo (28. Juli 2006)

scwi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp auch wg. der Leitpaste. Traue mich da selber nicht so ganz ran, einer meiner Freunde hat selber rumgebastelt - und prompt seinen neuen Prozessor eliminiert. Aber werde das mal in einer Werkstatt nachfragen.


Ok, prüfen kann man (oder die in der Werkstatt) das, indem man den Kühler runterbaut und anschaut wie sich die Paste zwischen CPU und Kühler verteilt hat. Wenn sie nicht richtig verbunden wurde, dann braucht man noch ein bißchen mehr.
Es heißt war, je weniger je besser, das stimmt auch, aber wenns zu wenig ist, dann bildet sich ein Luftfilm und der isoliert dann noch besser als die Paste.



			
				scwi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was kostet dein Quube Wäre mal was anderes


Weiß es nicht mehr genau .. ich glaube irgendwas zwischen 180-200€.
Vielleicht gibts ihn auch irgendwo günstiger.


----------

